# crappie keeper size



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

my brother and i were out crappie fishing today. i brought home 16 in the 9 1/2 - 11 inch range. he only had 2, but they were 11 1/2 and 12 1/2 inches. he started to give me a little grief for keeping small ones. i personally like eating the 9-11 inchers better than the big ones. what do you all keep?
trigger2


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

10 TO 12 INCHERS for me, throw the big gals back to produce some more big gals


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing under 9, the little ones taste better anyways.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

9.5" is the border line for me , anything smaller than that has to go back..

Love them cold water crappy's!!! :thumb:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

9.5" to 12" for me, unless I'm on Upper Red Lake.

It's tough to find them less than 12" up there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

9-12 inches are eater crappies in my book...anything bigger should go back unless its 15+ for a mount or it's going to die due to stress from pressure changes in deep-water fishing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like cleaning the bigger slabs around 12-13. I don't consider it unethical because I throw back probably 95% of what I catch.


----------

